# Axle boot



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a 2006 Brute Force with a two inch lift on it. It has stock axles on it. I know the rear axles are at a steep angle. I keep tearing upper axle boots. Is there a longer axle boot that will be better than the stock axle boots?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a 2009 bf 750 with a 2 inch lift and no problems And the boots are stock


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I had the same issue, at first I used uni boots. They were thin and could handle the angles, but too short so the bands cut through them. Then I got Epi Boots. They were thick so bands wouldn't cut them, but also too small so the boots just pulled off the joints.

You need a Cv boot that is quite thin, and relatively long to handle the angles. I went through so many boots on the rear axles on mine, I just bought rhinos to be done with it. The more ridges it has the better, oem are the best but they are expensive.


----------



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Check out fast boot , it has been the best I have used so far , bout 18 bucks a kit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

